# What would you do in this scenario...



## chimpinatux (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok heres the deal

Tomorrow my band has a gig at a fairly large local music festival, we are one of the smaller acts on and so have an early slot.
Our bass player has just come back from a gig one fo the other bands did tonight, featuring one of the more prominent local acts on the bill

Apparently their guitarist has been using time on stage to slag us off, i have no idea why, although there are some old friendships between a few members of both bands, there isnt any reason for animosity

Among the things they used for between-song banter were:

"the weirdos that everyone has to hang out with before they can hang out with the cool kids!"

"5 string bass is totally lame"

"couldnt tellla guitar string from a drumstick"

among other things... and apparently this isnt the first time either

Now tomorrow we have to play the same stage as them, he will clearly try to make jokes at our expense 

What would the folks of sevenstring do.. i mean i was pretty hyped for this and ive lost all traces of pre show anxiety i used to have, but this has really nailed my confidence


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 4, 2011)

My vote is "fuck em". Show up, kick ass, end of story.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Show up, kick ass, end of story.



 Words of wisdom right here.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 6, 2011)

If a band is slagging your band specifically, it's one of two reasons; 

1. You're really shit (you know whether this is true or not)

2. They feel threatened by you

I'm gonna go with number two simply because If you've caught their attention that much it must be a good thing


----------



## Jello (Feb 6, 2011)

If you're a metal band, kick their asses before either of you go on and/or say something clever if they go on right before or after you.
if them making jokes about you isn't a big deal I'd go with option 2, just to make it seem like it's a "playful rivalry" type thing so nobody takes what they say to seriously.
Edit: Wow. this was terrible advice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't make a pre-emptive attack as you don't know what's going to happen yet. Just don't sweat it, play your best and don't listen if they make jokes.

Be the bigger man and let it slide, if indeed they make any jokes at all.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 6, 2011)

Just go out and play, don't degrade yourself to the level of others just because they did it first.


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 9, 2011)

So, how did it turn out?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

me and my best friend have a theory (my best friend is the guy from my green dot ngd thread)

when in doubt, pull your d!k out.
play your show, if someone after the show asks about what the other band said, pull it out.
a guy from "that" band comes up to you to say something, anything, even nice.
pull it out.
it works in several situations


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 9, 2011)

They sound like complete amateurs. Under no circumstances should bands talk shit about other bands on stage.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 9, 2011)

Take their "comments" and run with them during your set.

"we are the weirdos" then go into a heavy song
"that is our bass player, he's lame though cause he likes 5 strings basses"

Stuff like that.

That's what we do during shows where people want to be comedians or attention whores.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 9, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Take their "comments" and run with them during your set.
> 
> "we are the weirdos" then go into a heavy song
> "that is our bass player, he's lame though cause he likes 5 strings basses"
> ...


 
I can see that being funny if the band that was insulting you guys was going on first. If they were going on after, it probably wouldn't make much sense to the audience.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 10, 2011)

Music is a business... pathetic competition control...

spill a beer on the fuse board during their set...


----------



## MickD7 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Music is a business... pathetic competition control...
> 
> spill a beer on the fuse board during their set...



If it was some small gig maybe. but even so you dont want to ruin everyone else's time onstage with antics like that. If this guy is saying stuff like this your band is obviously a threat to his so just stick your guns play your ass off and play on the jokes that he has spun on you. 

Dedicate a 5 string bass solo to him in your set or something like that of sorts in other words use your talents to make that guy look like that pedantic ass hat that he is and has made himself look like.

That or just deliver a solid beatdown on his ass.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 12, 2011)

Just unplug them while they are playing then start a riot...


----------



## TCOH5246 (Feb 14, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> My vote is "fuck em". Show up, kick ass, end of story.



+1 to this.

Go in there and throwdown as hard as you can, and show them what's up. Don't even say a word to them. The crowd will be an indicator on who is better if they start slaggin' on you.


----------

